# I want a date!



## Wrennie (Sep 12, 2005)

We all use this site for support and advice and I really appreciate it in my world. 

BUT - we spend alot of time consoling each other on our lonliness and looking for ways to deal with it. That's important. I have actually learned quite a bit from this site, helping me to find happiness in parts of my life that I failed to appreciate in the past. 

With all of this in mind - I want a DATE! I want to meet an SA guy that I don't have to hide myself from .. that has just enough courage to respond to this post and we can stumble through trying to converse together.. without having to be embarassed because we know the other is in just the same boat. We may have a good date, might become friends, but minimally we could just get out and have a little company that we know can relate for a bit. 

I know there are guys here in Portland, Oregon or surrounding areas. I am 36 (yeah, older than many on here) and my picture is on here.. I'm clearly female (I'm hoping you could tell..lol). 

Email me if you are up for an evening out. I bet it really wouldn't be so bad.  

Wrennie


----------



## Charles (Jan 15, 2006)

I used to live up that way..
But now i'm all the way down here in SC.
But I will say your pic looks very lovely and I hope you can find someone close to you.
I trying to do the same here..
Good luck
Charles


----------



## soulfly (Oct 28, 2005)

Too bad i am 600 miles away but I was actually planning a motorcycle trip to Oregon this summer.


----------



## Charles (Jan 15, 2006)

Motorcycle trip. That sounds cool.
I used to live on my bike, but I have not had one for a few years now.
Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## soulfly (Oct 28, 2005)

Charles said:


> Motorcycle trip. That sounds cool.
> I used to live on my bike, but I have not had one for a few years now.
> Hope you enjoy it.


Yea its one of the only hobbies that keeps me sane.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

It's too bad that I live clear across the country in Upper Michigan. I am a year younger then you.


----------



## Violette (Aug 21, 2005)

Wrennie l think you've got guts to put yourself out there and include a photo as well. I hope you get some replies. I'm guessing you will. Maybe you'll write about how it goes!  Meeting others with SA is a good idea.


----------



## richie (Jan 24, 2006)

I hope this works out for you Wrennie...I'm sure you'll find someone. You sound like a great person and judging by the picture, you are very attractive...I'd be surprised if you haven't been flooded by emails by now.


----------



## Wrennie (Sep 12, 2005)

Thanks guys ....so far I have some nice penpals but none in my part of the country.


----------

